# Cellphone photography?



## someguy5 (Apr 27, 2008)

Was wondering if there are any galleries or maybe if any of the posters on this board have good photos from cellphone cameras?  Heh, just wondering how creative people can get with those little things.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol. I have a few of those.

I like to take pics with my cell phone, especially random candids from in class, haha.


----------



## memento (Apr 30, 2008)

i thought this one turned out pretty good,
considering how much kids move AND how slow cell camera's are..


----------



## memento (Apr 30, 2008)

bah.. no one want's to see stupid kid pics 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







bring on the NSFW stuff!!!1!!one!!! :smileys:


----------



## Ockie (Apr 30, 2008)

I like my university's teachers office hall:





I guess I should be glad none of the teachers saw me...


----------



## saltface (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish I had a bigger cell phone camera...


----------



## memento (May 1, 2008)

RyMo said:


> What kind of cell do you have?
> 
> That's pretty good quality!


 

LG VX8700

it takes decent pics


----------



## caspertodd (May 1, 2008)

Ockie, that was with your cellphone?  That is really good quality.  The teachers are definitely meeting the fire extinguisher codes!


----------



## Ockie (May 1, 2008)

caspertodd said:


> Ockie, that was with your cellphone?  That is really good quality.  The teachers are definitely meeting the fire extinguisher codes!



hehe, yup, I took it with my cellphone, hence the crappy "horizon"... I can't seem to "focus" right on my cellphone's cam...
it has Carl-Zeiss optics though, pretty nice... its a Nokia N73... 3.2 MP

*Edit*
 My 500th post


----------



## someguy5 (May 5, 2008)

bump.  Nice pics...

candid shots plz...


----------

